
Track down your stolen laptop - mshafrir
http://preyproject.com/
======
tptacek
I actually really kind of like this idea (which has been around forever). In
particular, it turns a CS problem that has worked to the advantage of
criminals against them: there is a practically unbounded number of variations
on this scheme, some of which can survive reimaging.

